# Circuitos reguladores de voltaje no integrados



## miprigueto (Ene 7, 2009)

hola bueno en esta ocasion traigo una inquietud, que tipos de circuitos reguladores de voltaje hay?

es decir un ejemplo de un tipo de circuito de estos es utilizando un zener, pero quisiera saber si hay otras clases de circuitos que regulen voltaje, no me refiero a circuitos integrados como el 7805 ni nada de eso.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 7, 2009)

Hola.
Un CI regulador de voltaje muy conocido es el uA723, aquí en Foro hay fuentes hechas con ese CI. Para más información baja su hoja de datos (datasheet) usando el Google.
Tambien puedes hacer un regulador de voltaje con elementos discretos (transistores ,amp. op. , zéner, etc.)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## miprigueto (Ene 8, 2009)

Gracias por la respuesta pero no era lo que necesitaba, no necesito reguladores integrados si no, circuitos reguladores con elementos discretos como lo dijo usted.
si alguien sabe que clases y como se hacen se le agradeceria la información.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 8, 2009)

la verdad es que si es complejo. se nesecitan operacionales para comparar voltajes, colocar un voltaje de referencia a travez de un resistor a masa o un diodo zenner.

se necesitan capacitores para filtrado y carga, y se necesitan transistores para la potencia.

yo prefiero siempre un buen integrado de 3 patitas y a su salida una red de transistores de poder.

saludos.


----------



## miprigueto (Ene 8, 2009)

Bueno lo que pasa es que no necesito hacer o montar estos circuitos, es para un exposicion para la universidad asi que tengo que averiguar que tipos de cirxuitos hay y como funcionan.
e averiguado algo y tengo que hay estos tipos:

estabilizador con termistor
estabilizador con diodo zener
estabilizador con diodo sencillo
estabilizador con transistor en serie
estabilizador con transistor en paralelo
estabilizador con voltaje ajustable
estabilizador con control de corriente

pero solo e encontrado de como funcionan el de zener, diodo sencillo y una parte del con transistor en serie, pero el resto de tiposno encuentro.

Si alguien sabe de esto porfavor ayudemene...gracias de antemano

por si quieren ver de donde saque esto: 
http://es.geocities.com/loslocosproyectos/pdfs/estab_zener_6.pdf


----------

